# Are you game?



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I was looking at the plastic angle head that Tomg has doing the circuit (I have not had a chance to use it yet) and I noticed that it has a hole at the top to wash out any mud between the frames. So I got to thinking, that a real good idea. So out I went and checked out my angle heads.and surprise even though I clean them after each use there was crap between the frames. I bet if any of you checked your heads you cant compress them up till where they should close. So here comes the bit about being game. First of all I tackeled the 4" Tape worm as it has a plate on the top not like the northstar that is all part of the body. I took the plate off and drilled a hole in it. Then came the northstar, that required the removal of the frames, then once again out came the drill press. I used a 5mm bit on the Tapeworm and a 4.5mm bit on the northstar. Now all I have to do is my 2.5" Bonehead. Hopefully it makes a difference, it sure opens up access to an area that is usually hidden.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are the rest of the pics.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow gazman, Great spotting and clever tapepro ( I bet they fluked that), I might get game, Looks simple enough.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Wow gazman, Great spotting and clever tapepro ( I bet they fluked that), I might get game, Looks simple enough.



Nope Tapepro did not fluke that. It is listed in the features of the angle head. Sorry for stealing your idea Tomg but it was too good not to.

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=cfp


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Not the same sport you are I guess. Those things cost too much to muck around with.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Take it carefully it is not that hard. But do not use a hand drill. A drill press is a must.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Finishers*

Nice work with the drill gazman!
We've had a cleaning hole in our finishers for some time, but one of the benefits of the CFP is that you can remove the top piece if you end up with any dry compound behind the frames. Removing it should not alter the settings.
Dry compound here will put pressure on the frames and can cause the clip to spread and increased wear. This results in the point "opening up".

Also you can remove it to gain access to the grub screws at the point when adjusting the setting. 

Cheers,
Tom.


----------

